# What is the most powerful domestic cat you can get?



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

...............


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Would imagine a Bengal might fit the bill!

Maine Coons are probably the biggest size wise but not particularly aggressive.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

they say ragdoll are like dog in some way and they grow quite big i have one and she follows you about like a dog holly my ragdoll can also wave :lol:


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

why not just get a dog? The beauty of a cat is its a cat some do have very friendly personalities but they are never really a dog.

Mainecoons are large and friendly mine used to like swimming.

For aggression breed doesn't matter any feral will take strips off you, me and anything else that decides to get in its way... cat attack is far worse than a dog attack for me as they are totally unpredictable and intelligent enough to wait until your back is turned or your cornered!


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

..................


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my Indy is very dog like - he's a moggy but very likely that he has siamese in him.

He sits on command, plays fetch, walks fairly well on a lead and even attempts a yap-bark whenever a certain woman and her springer walks past the house!

Mind... Gypsy, my semi-longhaired mog also sits on command - training just takes patience.

One thing to take into account if after a bengal, unless you go to a *good* breeder they are prone to tummy problems and have heard of temperment issues and eye problems with poorly bred ones. A _good_ pet quality bengal is £700... but getting a cheaper one will often cost a lot more in vet and behaviourist fees. (I wanted a bengal but was put off by the 'experienced cat owner' requirement I was recommended by several bengal breeders and other knowledgable peeps)

All the maine coons I have met have been teddy-bear cats. Very loving, intelligent and outgoing and on a fiscal standpoint - cheaper at £390-£500 for a pet quality one.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Norweign Forest Cats, they grow to be quite large and beastly:laugh:

This is a bit of an odd question


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Maine Coons are exceptionally dog like but they are not aggressive or territorial. Not sure why anyone would look for those attributes in any animal.


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Why would you want any aggressive animal let alone an aggressive cat? I can understand having a large protective dog as family protection but other than that why have a dominant aggressive animal?

As for having an aggressive cat be wary - a full grown Maine Coon would be capable of doing you serious damage if it kicked off and from experience I can tell you it's not the kind of animal you'd want around children. Thankfully though the MC breed is usually very placid.


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

...................


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What does your garden need protection from??


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Norweign Forest Cats, they grow to be quite large and beastly:laugh:
> 
> This is a bit of an odd question


Yes, I was thinking the same as you on both counts Shazza lol.

cat_lover10 - with no criticism meant, I don't think you really are a cat lover, or not yet. Because you are asking to find a cat who is pretty uncat-like.

Cats are territorial. Especially full males. And of course they can be aggressive to encroaching cats. But - they tend to have large territories, they roam - they don't tend to stay put in the garden like a dog. They go out looking for them females!

Female cats have smaller territories - and they will defend them from other cats, certainly. Spayed males will also have smaller territories, but become less aggressive. But it depends a great deal on the individual cat's personality.

Frankly I think you would do perfectly well with a female spayed British moggy. They can be right bitches, excuse my French!

Just my thoughts.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with you Moptop!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

as a rule a cat won't protect it's territory from something bigger than itself... they are fairly sensible lil beggers and go by the 'run away and live to fight another day'.

an unneutered tom *may* defend against something bigger if there is a female in season... but without the snip is likely to spray *the* most obnoxious, foul substance all over the place.

if you want something to defend the property then you want either a burgler alarm or a dog... or get a parrot and play rottweiler recordings until it can imitate them perfectly


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

moptop said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same as you on both counts Shazza lol.
> 
> cat_lover10 - with no criticism meant, I don't think you really are a cat lover, or not yet. Because you are asking to find a cat who is pretty uncat-like.
> 
> ...





IndysMamma said:


> as a rule a cat won't protect it's territory from something bigger than itself... they are fairly sensible lil beggers and go by the 'run away and live to fight another day'.
> 
> an unneutered tom *may* defend against something bigger if there is a female in season... but without the snip is likely to spray *the* most obnoxious, foul substance all over the place.
> 
> if you want something to defend the property then you want either a burgler alarm or a dog... or get a parrot and play rottweiler recordings until it can imitate them perfectly


Eeexatly

If your looking for a cat to guard your property, forget about it!
Cats will never listen to you, because they are CATS

I'm interested to know more why you want a cat with these certian characteristics


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cat_lover10 said:


> I don't particularly want a dog even if they are great animals. I find dogs can be too messy whereas cats are not to messy so I wanted a bit of both. Yeah I must admit I have always fancied a Bengal. Can anyone share some stories with me? Or the Maine Coon. Tell me your experiences with them.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Just want to say that bengals ar NOT like this at all. Also as for popular belief they are small slender cats!! They need 24/7 care and become very attached to their human following them about all the time they are extremely demanding and you cant have one if you work full time otherwise they can become destructive. They are not for the faint hearted!!

And no cat will protect your house! more like look at whoever it was and go back to sleep!!!!!!!!

As for a savannah I know breeders of them, and no they wont be anything like that and you cant put them in your garden!!!!!! lower gens tend to come not litter trained and bond fiercely with its owner, You are looking upwards of 2k for one aswell. or for a lower gen bengal from 2k-5k, will I *think* requires a wild animal lien-ce and LOTS of knowledge and care houses built for it etc special diet.

bengals do have bad tums when stressed, they are easily stressed so they wont care about your garden! You cant let pedigrees out without making your garden secure for them to get out of! bengals have 0 road sense, Ive sold to a hell of a lot of people whose bengal died on the road 

Id say get a a dog, a small one that looks like a cat!!


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

........................


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

cat_lover10 said:


> Guys calm down, I am asking you to name dog like cat breeds. I was merely describing to you dog like features. I don't need a cat to protect anything, I don't want a cat to fight anything, I was just describing dog features. And Mot what does this have to do with being a cat lover? I don't understand.


TBH, it's like asking for a shark with kitten like features, at the end of the day, its shark and will behave like a shark


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cat_lover10 said:


> Guys calm down, I am asking you to name dog like cat breeds. I was merely describing to you dog like features. I don't need a cat to protect anything, I don't want a cat to fight anything, I was just describing dog features. And Mot what does this have to do with being a cat lover? I don't understand.


easy answer? there ARE NOT any breeds like this. sorry! Unless you want a tiger! :lol:


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, cat_lover... what it has to do with being a cat lover (in my opinion) is simply that you don't seem to know cats (yet). If you don't know them, then you can't really describe yourself as a cat-lover (yet). It's not an accusation! It's just how it is... at the moment. 

Live with a cat, and you will know what cats are like. If you are lucky, you will love the cat, and then come to love cats in general, and then you will have become a real cat lover!

I wish you joy in your discovery of these delectable animals. I wish the animal joy too.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

cat_lover10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wondered is there a breed of cat that is more dominant than others in terms of, strength, aggression and their ability to be more territorial than others?
> 
> ...


Most people looking for a dog don't rate aggression highly (unless they're tossers lol). Why one earth would you want an aggressive cat OR dog? Only people I ever see asking for such pets are chavs with the need for an extension "down below" LOL. You don't sound like that, so what gives?


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

..............


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cat_lover10 said:


> Moptop,
> 
> I have owned 5 cats in my life time, two of them are currently 19 years of age, I have lived with them my whole life.....So Yes I have had the pleasure of living with cats. How you can make an assumption on something like that is beyond me. I asked a fairly normal question and if you didn't feel that this question was worth answering, then why did you get involved? You have turned this whole topic around and have essentially blamed me for not understanding cats and asking a weird question. I was merely backing up what I have read about possible dog like cat breeds, coming here where I felt people may have experience with them and wishing to get some advice.
> 
> ...


When they state 'like dog traits'

They mean like instead of a 'normal' cat laying there not taking any notice, a bengal for example will follow you room to room and bond with you want to be with you 24/7 like a dog, you can harness (well any cat if it is confident) train them and lots of cats (raggies bengals NFC etc etc) play fetch.

They dont mean like 'defend property' etc

hope this helps


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

..................


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

cat_lover10 said:


> Well when I say aggressive and territorial what I mean is a cat that will protect the home, the garden in the same way a dog maybe would. I don't mean an aggressive breed that would kick off and maybe cause harm to anyone. Sorry if you mis-understood....But I am essentially looking for a dog like cat with loyalty, territorial characteristics that often dogs show to their owners...


I think this is why some people think you are looking for a cat to protect the home and garden. Dont really think there are any domestic cats that will do that though.


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

...................


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats ok, we all are. But it is key to realise that while some cats may have some "dog like" traits, they will never be dogs or close to it and essentially there are many breeds of dogs that do not protect the home. 

Really perhaps you would consider a dog. Aggressiveness and excessive territorial behaviour is not really considered desirable even in a dog. Its often a case of bad training by the owner.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

TBH, you did word it like you wanted us to recommened an agressive cat, so you can't completely blame where moptop is coming from, she did however mean well!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I did read you saying about you didnt want a messy dog and wanted a clean cat



well yes cats are clean, but they can also make a mess.....puking on carpets, if they have tummy troubles they could go anywhere thats not the litter tray and/or outside

If let out they can catch birds, mice, voles etc and bring in dead animals....one of our kittens once brought in a slightly decayed, covered in maggots mouse and dropped it in the hallway, mum dont like things like that so had too wait 15mins for dad to come home, but then the maggots had got into the airing cupboard

so i wouldnt say cats are entirely clean animals XD hahahah


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cat_lover10 said:


> Well I used this a reference to loyalty normally seen in dogs. This is what dogs normally do and wanted to know whether any breed of cats are willing to do this. Just learning.


A lion will............ but no cat! 

as I said 'dog like traits' are things like following you about, not learning german shepherd dog biting sleeve skills lol!! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> A lion will............ but no cat!
> 
> as I said 'dog like traits' are things like following you about, not learning german shepherd dog biting sleeve skills lol!! :lol:


You've gotta admit if your cat did that it would be pretty awesome :laugh:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> You've gotta admit if your cat did that it would be pretty awesome :laugh:


ACTUALLY

One of our kittens loves nothing better then to attack an arm with a sleeve covering it. Bare arm, no interest....something covering it, he's all over it. Didnt teach him it as a kitten and have tried to deterr him, think he just has a thing about covered arms....so yeah, he does do that like an alsation XD hahahha


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Staysee said:


> ACTUALLY
> 
> One of our kittens loves nothing better then to attack an arm with a sleeve covering it. Bare arm, no interest....something covering it, he's all over it. Didnt teach him it as a kitten and have tried to deterr him, think he just has a thing about covered arms....so yeah, he does do that like an alsation XD hahahha


Never in a million years thought I'd come across at cat that does! That told you Taylorbaby:001_cool::laugh:

I still wouldn't suggest signing him up as a police dog:lol: I don't think his bite would have the desired effect


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh i dont know bout his bite not having the desired affect....hahahha he's one this week and has already made me cry through overzelous playtime and thats from a month or two ago

Im too scared too get too playfull with him now cos he bloody hurts, he's far too intelligent too, his brother i can literally make him chase something round and round until he gets dizzy....but him, nope, you go round once and he'll turn the other way and have you and the item before you even realise it.

Im just glad he's on my side, i wouldnt like to be his enemy when he gets a bit older


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mine used to bite my sleeve when I put it in a dressng gown arm when he was younger to play bite..... Not the running and biting vision I had in mind though!!   :lol:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

katie200 said:


> they say ragdoll are like dog in some way and they grow quite big i have one and she follows you about like a dog holly my ragdoll can also wave :lol:





IndysMamma said:


> my Indy is very dog like - he's a moggy but very likely that he has siamese in him.
> 
> He sits on command, plays fetch, walks fairly well on a lead and even attempts a yap-bark whenever a certain woman and her springer walks past the house!
> 
> ...





messyhearts said:


> Maine Coons are exceptionally dog like but they are not aggressive or territorial. Not sure why anyone would look for those attributes in any animal.





cat_lover10 said:


> Well when I say aggressive and territorial what I mean is a cat that will protect the home, the garden in the same way a dog maybe would. I don't mean an aggressive breed that would kick off and maybe cause harm to anyone. Sorry if you mis-understood....But I am essentially looking for a dog like cat with loyalty, territorial characteristics that often dogs show to their owners...
> 
> Your help has been useful. I didn't realise Bengals required so much investment. Does anyone know much about the Savannah..I have read various articles but does anyone actually own one or know if they are allowed in the UK?


NO cats are "dog like". Cats are cats and any behavior they exhibit is cat like behavior as they are cats, if you get my meaning. Cats are trainable, they fetch, they greet you at the door, they growl at strangers, they follow you, they can be taken for walks. None of it has anything to do with dogs.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to admit that I use the phrase there in that it's a similie... same way I say my 4 year old nephew is monkey-like... ie he climbs all over the place chatters nonsense and adores fruit... just cos I say he's monkey-like doesn't mean I think of him being anything other than a child and thankfully so... he has yet to throw poo at anyone.

I used to do the reverse too... saying how cat-like my dog is, when he was younger he'd climb (easy) trees and when he hunts he pounces in a very feline way.

'whatever'-like is just a similie that people use to describe a behaviour - you have to admit that every creature is stereotyped and cats are generally not considered 'trainable' as a pet, however erroneous that may be. Until I had Indy I would never have believed you if you told me how much you can train them.


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

cat_lover10 I apologise for upsetting you.

My opinion (which in a public forum I have every right to express) is that cats are cats, and you should love and choose them for being cats. Sure, some breeds are more trainable than others, some breeds are more loyal to one individual, some breeds may be more aggressive/territorially protective than others, too. So you can identify a propensity to display different dog-like traits in them.

However, and all the answers here seem to agree, the specific _combination_ of dog-like characteristics that you seek does not appear to exist in _one_ cat breed. Of course, there can be individual cats who display them, but I don't think there is any way you can tell in advance.

A small territorial dog still sounds like what you want. A Jack Russell, for example. You cant get any animal that wont sh*t, but hey  maybe you could train the dog to bury it. They you have all the dog characteristics you want and reduced messiness.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lorilu said:


> NO cats are "dog like". Cats are cats and any behavior they exhibit is cat like behavior as they are cats, if you get my meaning. Cats are trainable, they fetch, they greet you at the door, they growl at strangers, they follow you, they can be taken for walks. None of it has anything to do with dogs.


Surely you are not saying that ALL habits of ANY cat CANNOT be more dog-like than cat-like? My Maine Coon licks me like my dog does & have never had a cat before or since who does that. That's "dog like" I'm afraid & I didn't train her to do that. Not exactly "cat like" is it?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Surely you are not saying that ALL habits of ANY cat CANNOT be more dog-like than cat-like? My Maine Coon licks me like my dog does & have never had a cat before or since who does that. That's "dog like" I'm afraid & I didn't train her to do that. Not exactly "cat like" is it?


It's actually quite common for cats to lick their people. Cats groom one another, and some groom their humans too. I have on on my lap right now busily licking my arm. She's never lived with a dog, her behavior has nothing to do with dogs.


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

I think what lorilu meant was that, if a cat behaves in a certain way, it is cat behaviour. I think IndysMamma has best explained the use of 'dog-like' when describing cats (or monkey-like when describing children lol). Perhaps we should think of it as: the behaviour (whatever behaviour under discussion) is less usual in a cat and more usual in a dog, so it can be described as dog-like. 

I have had cats that licked me, although I reckon with a Maine Coon it's probably a more thorough exercise! Is he very big?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmm dog like behaviour

Well... ive never heard a cat bark

Loyalty.... ONLY if defending a choice snoozing spot on your lap from another cat trying to userp his place

Defending your property?.... definatly, If by defending you mean that they pinched a sausage from your plate and you will lose a finger if you try to take it back!

Fetch, licking, walking on harness, separation anxiety, close bonding, even playing in water are all possibles from any cat, and more common in some breeds than others. 

The dog like qualities you are looking for though just simply dont really exist in the cat world.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Well... ive never heard a cat bark


My Indy 'barks' :lol: it's the funniest thing you have *ever* seen. He was raised by a springer and a labrador as his animal companions until he was 7 months though so that may have been the cause.

He bounces does a little 'Yip' and sounds like a 7-8 week old puppy. He only really barks at a woman that walks past our house with her dog... she looks ever so freaked out by him and has jokingly mentioned calling a priest to exorcise my cat.

Maybe I need a kitty psychologist for him


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> My Indy 'barks' :lol: it's the funniest thing you have *ever* seen. He was raised by a springer and a labrador as his animal companions until he was 7 months though so that may have been the cause.
> 
> He bounces does a little 'Yip' and sounds like a 7-8 week old puppy. He only really barks at a woman that walks past our house with her dog... she looks ever so freaked out by him and has jokingly mentioned calling a priest to exorcise my cat.
> 
> Maybe I need a kitty psychologist for him


lol you NEED to youtube this!!!!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

YouTube - Cat barks like a dog at bubbles

Soo cute! The ending is funny! :laugh:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Get a chow, it's a cat in a big dogs body


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

it depends on the individual cats personality.

my female (spayed) cat chased away a fox from my garden to protect her territory. 

my male persian (entire), follows me around the house, talks to me and he likes to be around people like dogs do, he also prefers to lie down by my feet rather than on my lap.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't stop laughing here, i dont wish to sound dis-respectfull to this post but i have this image of a police officer with a cat on a leash saying to a robber. stop or i'll let the cat on you ...hahahahaha, or customs using sniffer cats......hahahahahaha........... well it got my chuckle muscle working, thank you.............Chris.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im not sure there are any breeds similar to a dog as such but I think a lot of cats in general may have similar traits to a dog - ie some fetch some like going for walks etc - my cat which is not a specific breed used to love coming for a walk when I was nipping to the shop I used to have to shoo him to go home! - nowadays he still likes to walk with us but only goes as far as the end of our pathyway and then waits for us to come back in the bushes and grass nearby -  I think certain traits depend on how close a bond you make with your cat - I know mine is quite terrotorial and very affectionate - if any cats are about outside our door and I try to stroke he will come bombing out to get his share of strokes as if to say hands off this is my owner lol - hope u manage to find what you are looking for


----------



## cat_lover10 (Jul 11, 2010)

..................


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

raggs said:


> I can't stop laughing here, i dont wish to sound dis-respectfull to this post but i have this image of a police officer with a cat on a leash saying to a robber. stop or i'll let the cat on you ...hahahahaha, or customs using sniffer cats......hahahahahaha........... well it got my chuckle muscle working, thank you.............Chris.


:lol::lol: 









I have to say that people use rats as sniffer dogs:001_cool:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

cat_lover10 said:


> Moptop Thanks for your apology


So, what breed are you considering?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I think some of the confusion might stem from the thread title, asking for the 'most powerful cat'... I don't think any cat could overpower a dog, although it could inflict some pretty serious scratches!

I have two Egyptian Maus, and they are described as having dog-like personalities - in my case, this means that they like to go walkies with me, but that's about it. Others might play fetch, etc., but dogs and cats are so fundamentally different, that you could never really mistake a cat for a dog. A cat will _never_ protect you or come to your rescue if you're being mugged, or something like that. A dog will, because he looks up to you as the leader of his pack; a cat would most likely leg it to safety!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Agree with you totally regarding the wording of the title.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

American bobtail might be the way to go, id love one but my next cat will be a rescue

American Bobtail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

There appears to be confusion with the phrase "dog-like". It doesn't mean that a dog or a person intervened & taught a cat a trick or habit it just suggests habits that we humans usually think dogs have. Simple.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I don't want to encourage you, but I just remembered this.

It's an Asian Fishing Cat and it's wild - don't even think about keeping one!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my word thats not a cat its a beast!!!!

Cant see that being a lap cat - IMO those eyes are just too scary!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Ocicats are quite athletic and robust


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Philski said:


> I don't want to encourage you, but I just remembered this.
> 
> It's an Asian Fishing Cat and it's wild - don't even think about keeping one!


I did NOT need to see that woman's nipple :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Philski said:


> I don't want to encourage you, but I just remembered this.
> 
> It's an Asian Fishing Cat and it's wild - don't even think about keeping one!


OMG!!:eek6: that is one big kitty! one brave women too showing her bits off like that! LOL:lol::lol:


----------



## moptop (Jul 11, 2010)

Philski said:


> I don't want to encourage you, but I just remembered this.
> 
> It's an Asian Fishing Cat and it's wild - don't even think about keeping one!


Bejaysus, that is HUGE! And yes it really is scarey - imagine if it got cross with you. After seeing what it did to the chicken... But it is soooo cute with the regular puddy tat


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure that's what the bengal comes from... or was that the asian leopard??

Yup. Asian leopard cat. Nevermind lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh my lord that cat has the biggest pinkest nose in the world!!!!! I wouldnt mind betting that burglers would be put off seeing that prowling down the stairs towards them!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Philski said:


> I don't want to encourage you, but I just remembered this.
> 
> It's an Asian Fishing Cat and it's wild - don't even think about keeping one!


I heart Asian Fishing Cats, I would absolutely love one. There are hybrids of them and domestic cats, I can't remember how many (dependent on breed of domestic cat), but wow. I can't imagine a wild cat species being more doglike in the slightest but I do love AFCs.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

moptop said:


> But it is soooo cute with the regular puddy tat


I agree, but a caption for this pic might be, "Please don't eat me please don't eat me please don't eat me..."!


----------



## *kate* (Feb 18, 2010)

We have two bengal cross brothers. Have to admit that they are a handful but they are certainly very powerful! Love them to bits but as one of the previous people said we have invested many pennies with the vet because they are a cross!! 

They are very like dogs in some way, they fetch and carry toys and definitely keep the neighbourhood cats in check! On the other hand very loving and adorable when they are well behaved! Bengals, cross or pure, are very much a handful though, strong, climb everything and have a very distinctive and LOUD cry he he! Milo's favourite sleeping place is a radiator bed which is hung on a door top as he loves being high up, he jumps onto the chest of drawers and does a pull up into it!! Very comical! Although he did use his pull up skills to get from next doors extension onto the gutter and house roof the other month!

I can highly recommend a bengal or cross but do your reading beforehand so that you know what you are taking on!

I hope you find a breed that will suit you.
:thumbup:


----------

